# Vanity plates



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about a plate for my pick-up anyone seen any good ones? I wanted "HNTNFSH" or "10GAUGE" but those are already taken my other choice is "2DA WOODS" Any ideas.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

the one on my car reads brd sht


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im thinking frd tuf for my half ton ford


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my as well get dead 1 on it a half ton is hard to push when its dead haha... but thats cool theres so many options to plates you just got to find what you liek mines brd sht because its a firebird... when i started it looked like...well yea the SHT part... but now that im working on it its ready to go down the track at around 190MPH!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hshndwrm

Has hand warmer. For when you are pusihing it.

Man 190? What you got under the hood? Other then a motor?


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

haha be careful with vanity plates. i've heard they're much like dual exhaust. loud pipes may save lives but they also attracts cops. found out the hard way. lol


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea if u get like potsmkr or crk hd cops will look at u but other than that i dont think it matters


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Mine is WLD FOWL


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my grandma had icu812


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hate to say it, but Bjert.. is right. It is much easier to remember something like WLD FOWL then EJD 832 say they are off duty and see you do something stupid, then they pull in behind you and see ahhh WLD FOWL is out again. They are cued. Not that its a bad thing, or a reason not to have a plate like that. I am just stating the fact. Not profiling, just something they notice. Kinda like all those decals in the back window!.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> my as well get dead 1 on it a half ton is hard to push when its dead
> 
> I spose its tough to push look what ur trying to push it with... j/k... ohoh now I started something... :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres one-read between the lines on this one

PUCGETR


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

My buddy's is UCNEBUX
Another friend's is FISHON


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

That is priceless! Will probably start that debate all over again now!

USSAPPER......is that bragging? If so, I'll take some pointers. :wink:

I heard "gvt sux" is off limits now.

How do you guys pay for vanity plates in ND? Our new Democratic leadership decided to raise the cost so high they are becomming increasingly rare around here.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

GLBLWMR, I love it!
I saw a hummer the other day and the lic was 1MPG


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

RELOADR on my vehicle. The only reason you need to worry about a vanity plate being more identifyable is if you are doing something wrong.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i love that!


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

i'd have to disagree with dakotashooter2. you don't have to be doing something wrong for vanity plates to be more identifyable...look at how many people remember them from above. i bet people don't remember ones that aren't personalized nearly was well.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea but thats the thing...vanitys are ment to stand out...if they werent...no one would get them.
its like getting state plates for wild life, or for brest cancer,or the state bird......it shows something about you.... if they were all white with letters or numbers....people might think this is england!


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine is EVH 987......I have yet to figure out what it means though. I think I got ripped off!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

nicely said bmx, i would put them on to draw attention, i have no worries, im not doing anything wrong, what are they going to do


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Csquared said:


> That is priceless! Will probably start that debate all over again now!
> 
> USSAPPER......is that bragging? If so, I'll take some pointers. :wink:
> 
> ...


On which one? The PUC GETR or 1S1K?? If its the latter of the two your talking about, then maybe I could give you some pointers, if its the first one, well then dont expect anything


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The first one......but believe me, I learned a long time ago not to "expect" any of that :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I had to give all that up for at least a year unfortunately, we'll see if I can blow a lil dust off my game when I get back


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got my plats for my firebird...i just cant wait to sport them around....

on the power side paul hood in the 91 mustang fd-stp, and on the creek side brd sht in the 87 fire bird driven by keith rose. red yellow yellow yellow green!

i can see it now


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

windowlicker said:


> Mine is EVH 987......I have yet to figure out what it means though. I think I got ripped off!


 That's some funny stuff right there. :beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw a plate on one of those old 70's style vans you wouldn't let your daughter within a hundred feet of. It was something like PNS VN. At a stop light I asked him how he got that one thru. He told the DMV it stood for "pretty nice van".


----------

